# hack my hr10-250 w/ 6.3a



## wbrault (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi guys, I found a useful thread but it seems its for 6.2 and it has 250+ pages, its alot to go through, I hope you agree. I don't get alot of time to go through all the threads. I was hoping I could get pointed to one place that has all the tools, literature Id need to do this.

I basically want to be able to do a few things.

1. networking ability
2. caller id
3. I saw a web based tivo I could manage on my pc
4. Possibly pull videos off of my tivo. Mainly HD videos.
5. anything that is recommended.


----------



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

I would recommend you purchase, download and burn PTVNetHD ($20.)

It will give you everything but #4 which can't be discussed here.

I tried "The Zipper" but it didn't work for me; PTVNetHD worked like a champ.


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

First thing that you need to do is zipper the drive. Which can be found in the "Hacking your DTivo Series 2" thread here in this forum. Once you have this done and everything loaded. Here is the easy way to  manually upgrade to 6.3a with step by step.

Once you have done this you should be right at where you need to be for all except #4. Wish I could help you more but I haven't even gotten that far


----------



## wbrault (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks guys! To bad I have to head out to work, but I got the whole weekend ahead of me to do this.

Thanks again for a bump in the right direction.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

IS there a list of wired ethernet adaptors that are available for purchase right now for the HR10-250?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Lee L said:


> IS there a list of wired ethernet adaptors that are available for purchase right now for the HR10-250?


I posted the full list in the Zipper thread yesterday.


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is list of wired adaptors for 6.3a:

[wired network]

device pegasus
product 03f0 811c HP hn210c
product 0411 0001 Melco/Buffalo LUA-TX
product 0411 0005 Melco/Buffalo LUA-TX
product 0411 0009 Melco/Buffalo LUA2-TX
product 045e 007a Microsoft MN-110
product 049f 8511 Compaq iPAQ Networking 10/100
product 04bb 0904 IO Data USB ET/TX
product 04bb 0913 IO Data USB ET/TX-S
product 0506 4601 3Com 3C460B
product 050d 0121 Belkin F5D5050
product 056e 200c Laneed LD-USB/TX
product 056e 4002 Laneed LD-USB/TX
product 056e 400b Laneed LD-USB/TX
product 056e abc1 Laneed LD-USB/T
product 05cc 3000 Elsa Micolink USB2Ethernet
product 066b 2202 Linksys USB10TX
product 066b 2203 Linksys USB100TX
product 066b 2204 Linksys USB100TX
product 066b 2206 Linksys USB10T
product 066b 200c Linksys USB10TX
product 066b 400b Linksys USB100TX
product 067c 1001 SpeedStream USB
product 0707 0200 SMC 202 USB
product 0707 0201 SMC 2206 USB
product 07a6 0986 ADMtek AN986
product 07a6 1986 ADMtek AN986A
product 07a6 8511 ADMtek ADM8511
product 07a6 8513 ADMtek ADM8513
product 07aa 0004 Correga FEther USB-TX
product 07aa 000d Correga FEther USB-TXS
product 07b8 110c D-Link 110c
product 07b8 200c D-Link 200c
product 07b8 4002 D-Link DU-E100
product 07b8 4004 D-Link 4004
product 07b8 4007 D-Link 4007
product 07b8 400b D-Link 400b
product 07b8 400c D-Link 400c
product 07b8 4102 D-Link 4102
product 07b8 4104 D-Link 4104
product 07b8 abc1 D-Link DU-E10
product 07c9 b100 Allied Telesyn Int. AT-USB100
product 083a 1046 Accton USB 10/100
product 083a 5046 SpeedStream USB 10/100
product 0846 1020 NETGEAR FA101
product 08d1 0003 smartBridges smartNIC 2 PnP
product 08dd 0986 Billionton USB-100
product 08dd 0987 Billionton USBLP-100
product 08dd 0988 Billionton USBEL-100
product 08dd 8511 Billionton USBE-100
product 0951 000a Kingston KNU101TX
product 0b39 0109 OCT USB
product 0db7 0002 GOLDPFEIL USB
product 0e66 400c Hawking UF100
product 1342 0304 EasiDock Ethernet
product 15e8 9100 SOHOware NUB100
product 15e8 9110 SOHOware NUB110
product 2001 200c D-Link DSB-650TX
product 2001 4001 D-Link DSB-650TX
product 2001 4002 D-Link DSB-650TX
product 2001 4003 D-Link DSB-650TX-PNA
product 2001 400b D-Link DSB-650TX
product 2001 4102 D-Link DSB-650TX
product 2001 abc1 D-Link DSB-650
product 3334 1701 AEI USB

device rtl8150
product 0411 0012 Melco RTL8150 device
product 0bda 8150 RTL8150 device

device usbnet
product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
product 0846 1040 NETGEAR FA120
product 0b95 1720 Intellinet/ST Lab USB Ethernet
product 2001 1a00 DLink DUB-E100


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I put a link in the Zipper instructions.


----------



## wbrault (Sep 29, 2006)

katiebear00 said:


> The Zipper instructions has a section on hacking an HR10-250 from scratch. It suggests using a tool called the slicer to upgrade from 3.1.5f to 6.3, which I found to be easier less error-prone than doing a manual upgrade to 6.3. I just ran it, and I was done.


confused about this, why would I need to upgrade when the system is already 6.3a?

sorry if its a silly question, i just dont understand


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

You don't; we obviously didn't understand your question. All that you need to do is zipper the HD in the Tivo and you will get all of those things you asked about.
Which can be found in the "Hacking your DTivo Series 2" thread here in this forum


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Netgear FA120


----------

